# Sony Bravia KDL-40V3000 HD Fernsehempfang,welche Möglichkeit?



## orca113 (17. Juli 2011)

*Sony Bravia KDL-40V3000 HD Fernsehempfang,welche Möglichkeit?*

Hallo zusammen.Habe einen Sony Bravia KDL-40V3000 und schaue momentan über DVB-T  Antenne Fernsehen.Die Bildquali des Geräts reize ich also nur bei DVDs und Blu Rays aus.

Streube mich aber auch gegen einen Digital HD Sat Receiver weil ich net schon wieder ne Kiste unterm Fernseher will und net schon wieder ne Fernbedienung im Wohnzimme

Gibts ne möglichkeit das der Fernseher schon was eingebaut hat wie einen digitalen Receiver ausser dem DVB-T Receiver? Etwas das ich nur irgendwie Freischalten muss?

Oder wenn ja gibts etwa einen Receiver der klein ist und sich mit der Fernsehfernbedienung bedienen lässt? Weiss einer was? Ich habe vom Fernsehkram soviel Ahnung wie ne Kuh vom Sonntag...


----------



## N8Mensch2 (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sony Bravia KDL-40V3000 HD Fernsehempfang,welche Möglichkeit?*

Schau mal hier, da wird dein TV genannt und auch, dass der verbaute Kabelreceiver(DVB-C) HD-Inhalte darstellen kann:
http://forum.digitalfernsehen.de/forum/digital-tv-ueber-kabel-dvb-c/191950-wieso-jetzt-dvb-c-hd.html
Foren-Auszug: _"maliboy:...HDTV über DVB-T scheint ja fast nirgends zu kommen. Und über DVB-C ist es auch mehr als Schleppend. Erschwerend kommt in Deutschland ja die Grundverschlüsselung hinzu.
Aber, es gibt ja Lichtblicke. Ich habe z.B. einen SONY Bravia KDL-40V3000, der zum einen einen DVB-C Tuner hat und zum anderen auch mit HD Signalen klar kommt. So kann ich PREMIERE HD Problemlos ohne Zusatzgerät schauen."_

Die Forenbeiträge sind aus dem Jahre 2008. Mittlerweile könnte es deutlich mehr Möglichkeiten und Angebote als nur Sky-HD geben. Über Kabel bzw. DVB-C bin ich aber nicht weiter informiert.


Ansonsten: Gute Sat-Receiver bieten die Möglichkeit, mit der Receiverfernbedienung den TV zu steuern. Am TV muss ja nur mal die Quelle, das Bild oder TV AN/AUS geschaltet werden.
Vielleicht willst du mit dem Receiver auch etwas aufnehmen und dann ist die Bedienung des Receivers deutlich umfangreicher.
HD-Quali ist schon gut  tolle Bilder! BluRay-Player nutze ich eher selten und SD-Filme/ DVD schaue ich mittlerweile ungern an.

Edit: HD S-Receiver gibt´s aber auch in winzig z.B.: 
Micro M25HD Stick digitaler HDTV Satelliten-Receiver: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Megasat HD 510 Test TV-Receiver
(aber der sind anscheinend ohne Aufnahmefunktion & evtl. mit Abstrichen bei der Fernbedienung)


----------

